# Roasting pumpkin seeds.



## nucleus (May 2, 2006)

Every time I roast meat with pumpkin I also roast the pumpkin seeds. They are great source of goodness (heaps of zink) and they taste nice too. All these seeds need is just a simple quick wash and on any old pizza tray they get done to golden color pretty fast.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2006)

Oh! Those make me hungry! I love roasted pumpkin seeds!


----------



## ironchef (May 2, 2006)

Roasted Pumpkin seeds also make an outstanding vinaigrette. Crush them in a food processor or mortar and pestle and combine them with vinegar, oil, honey, dijon mustard, shallots, and either mint or tarragon. I'd recommend using a lighter vinegar such as sherry, banyuls, or champagne as something like balsamic would be too overpowering. This would probably taste really good with Haggi's Pumpkin and Fennel salad.


----------



## nucleus (May 2, 2006)

I forgot; pumpking seeds contain also Omega3 fatty acids just like fish. Good for skin and cardiovascular system.


----------



## nucleus (May 2, 2006)

Thanks ironchef, will try something further apart carrying them in pockets. I have lamb shanks in the roaster right now.


----------



## AllenOK (May 2, 2006)

I did seeds from two decent-sized pumpkins last year.  They dissappeared in just a few days!

I also started playing around with honey-roasted pumpkin seeds, by altering a honey-roasted peanut recipe.  I need to practice with the basic recipe a few more times to get it down before I go to do the pumpkin seeds again this fall.

Where I work, they carved out 20 or 30 pumpkins.  One of the cooks wanted some seeds to roast for his family.  We all started saving seeds for him.  I think we ended up with about 2 - 3 GALLON'S of pumpkin seeds.  He only roasted up some of them, then took them home.  He was cleaning a roasting seeds for hours!


----------



## RMS (May 2, 2006)

I love roasted pumpkin seeds too!  But I only seem to do it in October after Jack-o-lantern making.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 2, 2006)

Me too!!  The wonderful smell of roasting pumpkin seeds while I'm carving wicked Jack-O-Lanterns is one of the best things about October!!

I like to make lots of different flavors - like you'd do with popcorn.  Some with just butter, some with chili powder, some with cumin & coriander, some with garlic salt, etc., etc.


----------



## RMS (May 2, 2006)

Breezy,
I've never made them with anything but a little salt.  Yours sound wonderful and you can bet I'll be trying a few different flavors next time!


----------



## katluvscake (May 2, 2006)

I had no idea that pumpkin seeds are so healthy thanks everyone.  I usually roast mine in the oven with some cinnamon sugar.  I guess I can leave out the sugar for a more healthy snack.


----------



## nucleus (May 2, 2006)

I am thinking about more practical way how to separate these seeds from that fresh fiber which is around them. The manual job is kind of time consuming when doing larger amount. Maybe interesting would be to soak these seeds in some brine over ~24 hours, the liquid could ease the separation achieve a new taste.


----------



## nucleus (Mar 7, 2007)

I just planted up to 20 seeds from a good large pumpking type into few smaller plastic containers that will be taken out into garden later in the spring.


----------



## RMS (Mar 7, 2007)

I have 6 little seedings growing on my windowsill.  They are supposed to grow pumpkins up to 400 pounds.  I've never tried this variety before.
Good luck to you with your big pumpkins.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 7, 2007)

I tried growing pumpkins last year. They kept rotting on the stem 

But, I love eating the seeds. I wash them in water, let them dry on a rack, oil them up, salt them and bake them on a cookie sheet until golden. I dont know how long they keep but I know they are usually eaten within 30 minutes of coming out of the oven.. LOL


----------



## nucleus (Mar 8, 2007)

I really enjoy eating them, must try to use the salt and oil like you do. Wow 400 pounds pumpkins, hopefully ours will be that big this year!


----------



## Aria (Mar 12, 2007)

I purchased shelled pumpkin seeds (color green).  I read somewhere that pumpkin seeds were good for our health.  Do you think I can put them on an old pizza tray and roast?


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 13, 2007)

Aria, I would dry roast them in a  skillet over a low flame. As soon as they become aromatic, take them off the heat and season to taste.


----------

